# Ultra Racing Where to go next.



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've got my tax return here and I've been thinking of adding a few more of the Ultra Racing braces to the car and was wondering where I should focus next. 
I currently have the Rear Lower Bar and the Front Strut Bar, 
I was thinking of getting the front lower and the rear strut brace but wanted some opinions to maximize my dollar.

Thanks!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I recommend those two next...the 4 point front lower and the rear strut bar. I've been told those two make the most difference.

I just purchased a rear lower 2 point and rear upper strut bar...those will ship tomorrow. I can't wait. My next will be the front strut and then probably the 4 point front.

I'm going to add coilovers later and once that's done I'll determine if I want to go for any more of the bars.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

4 point all day!!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Four point lower front and rear tower bar seemed the most effective on my ECO. Beware that you do lose ground clearance with the front lower 4 pt bar. My car has stock springs and have scraped on the end of a steep driveway. Lowering would require extra caution over speed bumps with this chassis brace.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow. I hadn't thought about losing ground clearance. I'm lowered on springs, not looking to lose anymore ground clearance. Thanks for the information.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Also consider that his Eco at stock height sat lower than your LTZ at stock height. Lowered you are definitely lower than him, but not extremely low. I learned in my Cobalt how to drive so when I eventually have all the bars and coilovers I'll have to practice with the ride height of the Cruze, but know where I can and can't drive already.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ mmmhmmm.... appropriate routes, a must lol!!!


----------

